
MacBook keeps restarting in sleep mode after upgrading to 10.15 - taf2
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/macbook-keeps-restarting-in-sleep-mode-after-upgrading-to-10-15.2215853/
======
StreamBright
10.14.6 it is as long as I can. Apple became similar to Microsoft and Google,
user experience does not matter anymore and we can sacrifice stability for
some new features nobody wants. It is kind of sad.

